# Alternative to using template material



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Hi all I want to know if someone asks for a custom named shirt for example, must we always cut a template to create that one time design for that shirt? Example someone wanted 10 shirts for a bday party for each girl, so I'm wondering is there an alternative to printing out 10 templates that I won't even use again?


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

The easiest thing to do is to make some single letter templates of the fonts you use most often. Then you can line them up for names as needed.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Yes, cutting individual letters would be the most cost effective way. You can do this with either the green template material or the flock material.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes doing name drop letters is the way to go...










You can do a similar thing for other types of transfers too....

Here's a new design layout I just finished earlier today...

You just take the pieces and parts to make whatever saying you want...











Kevin


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

BlingItOn said:


> Yes, cutting individual letters would be the most cost effective way. You can do this with either the green template material or the flock material.


Haven't seen or used the green template material, I've only used sticky flock. Any difference between the two of them?

Thanks.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. There Is quite a bit of difference in the two materials. The green Hartco material is less expensive, but it is also not as easy to use. It tends to have more problems with cutting, weeding, static, and stickiness. The stickyflock is more expensive, but it is easier to cut, weed, layer, and no problems with static. You can find the Hartco material at a lot of places. It is a sand blast material.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

I better stick with the sticky flock and consider making the alphabet templates!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

That is the easiest way to go. Then you can do just about any names or wording anytime.


----------

